# cinq étoiles



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
un cinq étoiles veut dire* un hôtel de cinq étoiles*, c'est bien ça ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## SwissPete

Résultats Google :
1290 pour _hôtel *de *cinq étoiles_
-147 pour _hôtel *à *cinq étoiles_​


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi je dirais plus spontanément _un hôtel cinq étoiles_ sans préposition…


----------



## Anna-chonger

Quand on dit directement_ un cinq-étoiles_, faut-il un tiret ?


----------



## Aoyama

> Moi je dirais plus spontanément _un hôtel cinq étoiles_ sans préposition…


moi aussi. Je dirais même que _j'éviterais de_ et _à _et je ne mettrais pas de trait d'union.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si on précise _hôtel_, il ne faut pas de trait d'union; s'il est sous-entendu, on peut discuter, mais je ne le mettrais pas non plus…

P.S.: Il ne faut pas confondre le tiret (— ou –) avec le trait d'union (-).


----------



## luklamainfroide

Maître Capello said:


> P.S.: Il ne faut pas confondre le tiret (— ou –) avec le trait d'union (-).


Excuses mon ignorance Maître C mais qu'entends-tu par là ?


PS : Pour éviter d'avoir à se poser la question sur l'emploi d'un trait d'union rappelons nous que dans la majorité des cas "un cinq étoiles" s'écrit "un 5 étoiles", idem pour 4, 3 et 2.


----------



## Aoyama

Je mettrais cependant un trait d'union à rappelons-nous ... et pas d's à l'impératif adressé à notre cher Maître ...


----------



## CapnPrep

Le TLFi cite un ex. avec la préposition _à_ : _On a bâti toute une série d'hôtels à trois étoiles_.

Quant au trait d'union, le Petit Robert semble admettre _trois-étoiles_ et _trois étoiles_ (nom masculin et adjectif), mais dans les exemples, le trait d'union apparaît seulement (et systématiquement) en emploi nominal : _Restaurant, hôtel trois étoiles, quatre étoiles. __Descendre dans un trois-étoiles. Des trois-étoiles._


----------



## xmarabout

Pour mettre tout le monde d'accord sur le tiret ou pas, la "nouvelle orthographe" privilégie la graphie soudée... 
cinqétoiles ? Perso, j'aime pas du tout !


----------



## luklamainfroide

Merci de ta correction Aoyama.
Tu viens de mettre le doigt sur mes erreurs récurrentes (Impératif, emploi du trait d'union, accord du participe passé, d'accord ça commence à faire beaucoup).

Oui xmarabout, il semblerait que le trait d'union souffre d'une mauvaise presse (peut-être à cause de gens comme moi).
http://orthonet.sdv.fr/pages/lex_orn_liste.html (ce lien ne traite pas uniquement de mots avec trait d'union).
Il est vrai que pour nous cela parait étrange, voire illisible, mais gageons que nos enfants ne serons pas heurtés par cette graphie soudée.


----------



## xmarabout

luklamainfroide said:


> Il est vrai que pour nous cela parait étrange, voire illisible, mais gageons que nos enfants ne serons pas heurtés par cette graphie soudée.


 Effectivement, ma fille, 8 ans, me reprend déjà


----------



## Maître Capello

xmarabout said:


> Pour mettre tout le monde d'accord sur le tiret trait d'union ou pas, la "nouvelle orthographe" privilégie la graphie soudée...
> cinqétoiles ? Perso, j'aime pas du tout !


Quelle horreur! Autant je tolère volontiers le trait d'union comme je l'ai laissé entendre ci-dessus, autant l'agglutination me fait mal aux yeux…


----------



## luklamainfroide

Par chance nous ne sommes pas hors-la-loi à continuer avec nos traits d'union.


----------



## xmarabout

Maître Capello said:


> Quelle horreur! Autant je tolère volontiers le trait d'union comme je l'ai laissé entendre ci-dessus, autant l'agglutination me fait mal aux yeux…


 
Et pourtant c'est ce que mes enfants apprennent 

Je vote définitivement pour _cinq étoiles_ sans rien entre les deux qu'un bel espace !


----------



## Aoyama

Cinqétoiles en "graphie soudée" (mamma mia !) est une crétinerie finie à laquelle je ne peux pas croire un court instant. Même Raymond Queneau n'y aurait pas pensé.
Faudra/it-il écrire alors "un cinqétoiles" ? Mais alors, pourquoi un s ?
Un cinqétoile, deux cinqétoiles ... Mais là se pose le problème du q sans u, impossible dans les langues européennes sauf pour bourqa (déjà discuté ici), mais c'est un mot arabe.
Donc "un cinquétoile, deux cinquétoiles ...". Vous en reprendrez encore ? Allez vous faire une toile, ça vaut mieux.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Tu as raison, je n'y pensais même pas.
Cette stupide révision remettrait-elle en question les règles sur le pluriel des mots composés ?


----------



## xmarabout

luklamainfroide said:


> Tu as raison, je n'y pensais même pas.
> Cette stupide révision remettrait-elle en question les règles sur le pluriel des mots composés ?


 
Bien sûr qu'elle les remettent en question... (voir)

PS: Je n'en suis pas du tout un adepte  mais ça simplifie certaines choses


----------



## luklamainfroide

Je m'attèle à la lecture de ce document.
Merci.


----------



## CapnPrep

Il ne faut jamais rater une occasion de « taper » sur la nouvelle orthographe, évidemment, mais soyons clairs, pour les lecteurs de ce fil : La graphie soudée _cinqétoiles_ *ne fait pas partie* des recommandations, qui ne visent pas à supprimer le trait d'union dans tous les composés.


----------



## Aoyama

Il ne faut pas s'atteler à des fardeaux qui n'en valent pas la peine.


----------



## xmarabout

Tapons, tapons !

Mais il est spécifié dans les nouvelles règles:


> La soudure est étendue ; au-delà des cas cités dans cette règle, les auteurs de dictionnaires sont invités à privilégier la graphie soudée.


----------



## CapnPrep

xmarabout said:


> Mais il est spécifié dans les nouvelles règles:
> 
> 
> 
> La soudure est étendue ; au-delà des cas cités dans cette règle, les  auteurs de dictionnaires sont invités à privilégier la graphie soudée.
Click to expand...

Cette citation isolée vient d'un document de synthèse et prête à confusion. Dans le texte officiel, il y a une précision cruciale :


> Il est recommandé aux lexicographes, au-delà des rectifications présentées dans ce rapport et sur leur modèle, de privilégier, en cas de concurrence entre plusieurs formes dans l’usage, la forme la plus simple : forme sans circonflexe, forme agglutinée, forme en _n_ simple, graphie francisée, pluriel régulier, etc.


Par ailleurs, on dit clairement que cette « invitation » à étendre les règles au-delà des mots cités n'est pas adressée au grand public. 


> Elles [les recommandations aux lexicographes et créateurs de néologismes] ne sont pas destinées dans un premier temps à l’utilisateur, particulier ou professionnel, ni à l’enseignement.


Quant aux recommandations pour tout le monde : 


> Il était exclu de modifier d’un coup plusieurs milliers de mots composés, l’usage pourra le faire progressivement.


On voit qu'ils rêvent d'une réforme bien plus radicale, mais finalement ils se contentent d'une modeste liste de 82 mots (parmi lesquels, je le répète, _cinqétoile(s)_ ne figure pas).


----------



## luklamainfroide

Ces recommandations nous interpellent tous un peu à ce que je vois.
Je me pose une question, puisque


> Elles [les recommandations aux lexicographes et créateurs de  néologismes] ne sont pas destinées dans un premier temps à  l’utilisateur, particulier ou professionnel, ni à l’enseignement.


alors moi, simple mortel, que suis-je censé faire.
Je continue à écrire de la manière dont j'ai appris à l'école ?
Ou j'utilise un tirebouchon ?
Il me froisse tellement les yeux celui-là que j'ai peur d'en finir aveugle.


----------



## Nicomon

CapnPrep said:


> La graphie soudée _cinqétoiles_ *ne fait pas partie* des recommandations, qui ne visent pas à supprimer le trait d'union dans tous les composés.


 Bien d'accord.

D'une part, (_un) cinq étoiles_ n'est pas, que je sache, un mot composé proprement dit. Hors contexte, on ne sait pas s'il s'agit d'un hôtel, d'un restaurant, d'un club, etc. 
Par ailleurs, si c'en était un, il faudrait obligatoirement un trait d'union, il me semble. Je me trompe? Je préfère sans. 





> Il convient de soigneusement distinguer : d'une part, les mots composés, dont les éléments constitutifs sont indissociables, indivisibles, et dont l'ordre reste généralement figé (par exemple _libre-échange_); d'autre part, les *syntagmes*, dont les éléments constitutifs sont généralement *autonomes* (par exemple _libre arbitre_).


 
Or, ce sont les mots composés avec trait d'union que la réforme recommande de souder, et encore... pas tous.



> Le trait d’union est remplacé par la soudure dans certains composés formés à l’origine d’un verbe et d’un nom, ou d’un verbe et de _-tout_,
> dans les composés avec _bas(se)_, _mille_-, _haut(e)_, et quelques autres composés...


 *Source* (incluant une longue liste)

Et en réponse à luklamainfroide : 





> *Doit-on obligatoirement adopter les graphies rectifiées?*
> 
> Les rectifications de l'orthographe sont des recommandations, des propositions; même si elles sont officielles, elles n'ont pas de caractère obligatoire. Nous sommes actuellement dans une période de transition pendant laquelle les deux graphies sont admises.


 Perso, _tirebouchon_, en un mot, ne me choque pas... et _portemonnaie_ non plus. D'autres réformes suggérées, par contre, me font tiquer.  
Pour plus d'info (liens vers divers articles) *cette page* et cette *autre page *

Personne n'a appris à écrire avec l'orthographe du 17e siècle. Les enfants du 21e siècle apprendront une orthographe un peu différente de la nôtre.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Alors je ne change rien, ça m'arrange. 
Déja que j'ai du mal.

Merci


----------



## Aoyama

> Les enfants du 21e siècle apprendront une orthographe un peu différente de la nôtre.


Vaste programme et proclamation lourde ... Je reste circonspect.
On sait bien que l'orthographe n'est qu'un habit de la langue, et les habits, on en change. Encore faut-il rester bien habillé.


----------

